# Paint the old wagon



## johnssm (Apr 25, 2011)

Howdy All,

This is my first post here. I want advice about painting my 1995 Fleetwood Prowler. It is white with blue stripes down the middle. I've done lots of work on the inside and on the axles/brakes, etc. I'm now ready to paint it myself. I've done alot of reading online about this and have come to several conclusions about how to go about this. Here are my thoughts, and please let me know what you think. I need to get this done before the Memorial Day Weekend. Thanks for any help/suggestions.


1) This trailer is aluminum with white base paint. I want to paint it beige.
2) Sand down any oxidized or rough paint areas.
3) Powerwash the whole trailer.
4) Spray down the entire trailer with full strength vinegar. Wait till dry. Tape/prep.
5) Paint with aluminum metal primer paint.
6) Wait till dry, no more than recommended time, then paint top coat
7) Several comments that I have seen, say to roller or brush on paint. I think it would have to look better, if sprayed.
8) This trailer will be painted outside, under the sun, in a relatively wind free area (no paint booth).
9) Please recommend any specific paint also.
10) I'll post before and after pics, for inspection.

Thanks for all the help you send my way,
johnssm


----------

